# Finding accommodation in Bologna?



## dpm (Jul 1, 2010)

I will be moving out to Bologna to start a new job within the next few months. I've signed up to a few websites looking for rooms to rent (like EasyStanza) and was wondering what the best method for finding accommodation was? Is EasyStanza considered the best source? I've tried searching for accommodation rental/estate agencies in Bologna (I do not mind coming out again before I start to view potential rooms, and in fact would prefer to do so), but haven't found anything useful.

Further, it seems that a lot of rooms for offer on EasyStanza are shared rooms with another person. Is this normal? What do I need to look for when attempting to find a single room albeit one with a double bed (I only speak a little Italian, but am trying to learn more )?

Thanks for any help offered.


----------



## Canuck9 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey.

I am in the same boat as you, although I am moving to Pescara. I've lived in Italy already and personally I am more the type to want my own place.

I've never used the website you talked about, but these are some of the bigger accomodation finding websites in Italy....they are in Italian, but they're pretty easy to follow

soloaffitti.it
immobiliare.it
casa.it
risorseimmobiliari.it

Good luck, if you get any other info please let me know.... I'm still searching for a place myself.


----------

